# Silky Prices



## bigredd (Feb 16, 2013)

Anyone notice the prices of Silky Hand Saws lately? I have several Silky saws (sugoi 360 and Hayauchi), and have been astounded by the price increases in recent years. The Sugoi has almost doubled in price since 2009. No way am I going to spend $90 for a new one. Anyone have experience with sharpening a Silky? I've seen special files available on Ebay for about $30.


----------



## Austin26 (Feb 28, 2013)

even with a slight price increase I would buy another silky in a sec 



Silky Hayate 420 20' Pole Saw - 3 Extensions $340.00 @ Bailey's 


saved me thousands in tree service cost (I'm just a home owner, not a pro tree trimmer)


----------



## dancan (Feb 28, 2013)

Do a search for replacement blades out of Japan , there is an American fellow there that exports to North America .
C. Ellison has some nice Japanese waterstones for sharpening .


----------



## mauricem (Apr 5, 2013)

Just back from Japan where I picked up a 16' Hayate for $168. 
Same saw in Australia goes for over $400. Got some strange looks with it on the Japanese subway but it may have helped that some of their bullet trains (shinkansens) are called hayates.
Shipping it back was no problem as it fitted nicely in my ski bag.


----------



## bigredd (Apr 28, 2013)

Well I decided to grab another Sugoi 360 at Baileys while they were on sale for $78 and free shipping. They sure have a tight hold on prices.


----------

